# Chris's Frog Room



## topher (Oct 9, 2013)

I never really post pics or anything so I figured I'd share a few pics of my collection and create a thread that I can add on to to follow it. Anyways my collection is smaller at the moment but always growing!

This guys a newly acquired, U.E. vanzo (not Euro) from Gary here on the forums. Group of five in here so I'll hopefully have eggs within the next couple months. 










Chunky little Orange terribilis .. part of a viv containing "The Chunky Boys" .. keep a lookout for their new mixtape.. should be dropping this summer.. 










A little trio of 1.2 southern Variabilis 










R. imitator "varadero" papa carrying a tad



















Papa "ElDorado" pumilio 










And a baby ElDorado munchin on mom's eggs 










Clutch of Southern Variabilis eggs developing 










That's all for now... I'll add some more later !!


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

That southern variabilis looks like it would glow in the dark 

NICE vanzo shot as well


----------



## deadsea60 (Sep 15, 2012)

Any full tank shots?


----------



## topher (Oct 9, 2013)

deadsea60 said:


> Any full tank shots?


I will get some in the morning !


----------



## topher (Oct 9, 2013)

gary1218 said:


> That southern variabilis looks like it would glow in the dark
> 
> NICE vanzo shot as well


Oh and trust me .. they do ! 

And with as bold as they are it was quite easy to get ! Thanks again, Gary !


----------



## Coqui (Jan 17, 2013)

Proud papa, looks nice


----------



## topher (Oct 9, 2013)

A couple of my favorite vivs.. 



















And some crazy roots on a neo I thought was neat..


----------



## CAPTAIN RON (Mar 29, 2010)

Looking good Chris!
Ron


----------



## topher (Oct 9, 2013)

CAPTAIN RON said:


> Looking good Chris!
> Ron


Thanks, Ron! It took a while to get the El Dorados going but this weather change has really kicked them into overdrive... they really became baby making machines all the sudden..


----------



## Mohlerbear (Feb 20, 2014)

I want southerns so bad! Nice pics man! Huge fan of the thumbs. 


Loading bowls and building vivs! Braaap!
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## topher (Oct 9, 2013)

Mohlerbear said:


> I want southerns so bad! Nice pics man! Huge fan of the thumbs.
> 
> 
> Loading bowls and building vivs! Braaap!
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks !! And the southerns are all three from Ron.. gorgeous frogs and the subadult trio started producing two weeks after I got them. 

And I wasn't as crazy about the thumbs at first honestly... One of my good friends is all about them, and after watching them for a while their behavior is just too different and interesting to miss out on!


----------



## topher (Oct 9, 2013)

Found papa varadero with another tadpack today.. these guys are gonna leave me with no room.. 










Another infertile egg under them too


----------



## topher (Oct 9, 2013)

Marcgravia sitinesii mount .. love this stuff










An unknown Marcgravia sp. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## TheCoon (Feb 8, 2011)

Looks like M. umbellata to me.


----------



## topher (Oct 9, 2013)

TheCoon said:


> Looks like M. umbellata to me.


That's what I was thinking also but I feel like most umbellata I have seen in person and pictures has much smaller immature vine foliage. I could be wrong, I'd be very happy if it turns out to be Umbellata !


----------



## topher (Oct 9, 2013)

Maybe this helps.. more I look at it I guess it does seem to be umbellata


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Yes, looks like Marcgravia umbellata to me. I'm more so intrigued by the secondary "mature" growth coming off the side. I'm surprised to see it first of all and also shocked it has no pattern. I've been trying to get mine to throw the mature growth forever now. It has climbed up a tree stump in the greenhouse and everything. 

Thanks for sharing! 



topher said:


> Marcgravia sitinesii mount .. love this stuff
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## topher (Oct 9, 2013)

Frogtofall said:


> Yes, looks like Marcgravia umbellata to me. I'm more so intrigued by the secondary "mature" growth coming off the side. I'm surprised to see it first of all and also shocked it has no pattern. I've been trying to get mine to throw the mature growth forever now. It has climbed up a tree stump in the greenhouse and everything.
> 
> Thanks for sharing!


To be honest I haven't seen many pictures of the secondary/mature growth .. I got the two cuttings at a greenhouse and don't think they were under the brightest lighting.. a few days of good/bright lighting and the pattern on the secondary foliage is completely different


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

Check out the growth on the umbellata in here:

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/47195-big-terrarium-construction-journal-14.html


----------



## topher (Oct 9, 2013)

Spaff said:


> Check out the growth on the umbellata in here:
> 
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/47195-big-terrarium-construction-journal-14.html


Haha that's funny.. I bought these cuttings from Al.. he had an ID on the sintinesii not the umbellata.. that setup is a monster and I've bought quite a few cuttings from it!


----------



## Psychosis (Feb 13, 2015)

topher said:


> A couple of my favorite vivs..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the Vivs, I'll be shamelessly taking notes and plotting copies.


----------



## topher (Oct 9, 2013)

Psychosis said:


> Love the Vivs, I'll be shamelessly taking notes and plotting copies.


Feel free! The first pic is actually my favorite tank.. I use thick ghostwood pieces and drill a hole about a quarter inch in diameter then shove the woody stolon in.. the roots really grow out on the ghostwood and hold them really solid.. I think it looks nicer than a big floral wire / sphagnum-bundle mess on a nice piece of wood!


----------



## topher (Oct 9, 2013)

Frogs aren't the only ones in the frog room.. they make a big part though..

Ricky.. male nosy be panther









One of Rickys babies (all since found new homes)


----------



## topher (Oct 9, 2013)

A few new mini orchids.. 

Stelis morganii flower









S. morganii 









Leptodes bicolor


----------



## topher (Oct 9, 2013)

A couple tad pics.. one is a little "Eldorado" pum tad that seems just about ready to pop front legs.. 

The second is a little varadero imi tad also about to pop front legs.. had to stop pulling fads from their tank but I still find huge tads in canisters ever couple days..


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Nice frogs and vivs! congrats


----------



## topher (Oct 9, 2013)

Thought this was a pretty cool pic of a Stelis morganii flowering.. flower spikes shoot out from under the leaf and sort of hang below it.










And another random pic tossed in of some Biophytum seedlings..


----------



## topher (Oct 9, 2013)

rigel10 said:


> Nice frogs and vivs! congrats


And Thanks rigel10!


----------



## topher (Oct 9, 2013)

And a little El Dorado pumilio taking his first walk on land/leaf.


----------



## topher (Oct 9, 2013)

Finally got a good picture of the cayo pair .. found eggs from them today so fingers crossed.


----------



## topher (Oct 9, 2013)

Papa cayo and an infertile clutch...I hate having to use the word "infertile" .. it's depressing, but still a cool pic.


----------



## Chrisc147 (Jun 11, 2015)

The R. imitator "varadero" is so adorable. About how big is he? And I love the El Dorado viv.


----------



## topher (Oct 9, 2013)

Chrisc147 said:


> The R. imitator "varadero" is so adorable. About how big is he? And I love the El Dorado viv.


He's just about as big as your thumbnail is wide. He's pretty darn small, but a good little dad haha . And thanks !


----------



## topher (Oct 9, 2013)

A tube full of babies. Diggin through the UE vanzos viv next


----------



## topher (Oct 9, 2013)

Mama going to feed one of her babies.


----------



## eaglerock (May 30, 2013)

Awesome vivs! What's that cool material your marcgravia's mounted on?


----------



## topher (Oct 9, 2013)

eaglerock said:


> Awesome vivs! What's that cool material your marcgravia's mounted on?


Thanks man ! The Marc. Is all mounted on tree fern paneling. Once my cuttings are big enough and solidly rooted on the paneling I lean them up against the back of a viv and they take off !


----------



## topher (Oct 9, 2013)

Getting a nice little rack of Understory vanzo tads going here..


----------



## topher (Oct 9, 2013)

Couple froglet shots.. both matechos and true sips growing up from Ron.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

You make me want vanzolini!


----------



## topher (Oct 9, 2013)

rigel10 said:


> You make me want vanzolini!


Talk to Gary, man ! He's always pumping out the UE line, or you can wait till all mine are ready ! Other than that you can almost always find the he Euro line !


----------



## topher (Oct 9, 2013)

Snapped a quick pic of momma cayo carryin around a tad. Taking care of another one in there too, I believe.


----------



## topher (Oct 9, 2013)

A couple quick pictures from the morning. Bri Bri, a matecho froglet and a UE Vanzo tad about to come out of the water. Should have some available here soon. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using Tapatalk


----------



## DaniTan (Sep 21, 2015)

Very nice pics! Love the frogs and vivs!!!


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

topher said:


> a couple quick pictures from the morning. Ue vanzo tad about to come out of the water. Should have some available here soon.
> 
> Sent from my samsung-sm-g928a using tapatalk


NICE!!!

Congrats!


----------



## Cgorum (Aug 4, 2015)

Absolutely beautiful frogs! Your post makes me need some thumbnails lol


----------



## topher (Oct 9, 2013)

gary1218 said:


> NICE!!!
> 
> Congrats!


Thanks, man! How's this guy for an oddball.. few days out of the water and spotting is only getting more and more white, as well as the leg marbling.


----------



## topher (Oct 9, 2013)

Cgorum said:


> Absolutely beautiful frogs! Your post makes me need some thumbnails lol


Do it! Don't get me wrong, i like the big boys too, but thumbs have such a different character that you shouldn't miss out on!


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

topher said:


> Thanks, man! How's this guy for an oddball.. few days out of the water and spotting is only getting more and more white, as well as the leg marbling.


I've had different patterns other than just spots. But so far they've all been bright yellow, no white.

Love the legs!


----------



## topher (Oct 9, 2013)

I'll keep you posted on him.. all the other offspring from that specific pair are completely normal, intense yellow and blue. I have quite a few more tads from that pair as well so if it's genetic I'm sure it'll pop up again .. either way he's pretty odd haha 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using Tapatalk


----------



## topher (Oct 9, 2013)

Pulled a Cayo froglet a couple days ago, already beefing up on some springs.









And a UE Vanzo froglet .. got 10 froglets at the moment.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using Tapatalk


----------



## topher (Oct 9, 2013)

Found a couple surprises today..

Another UE vanzo I had no idea was in there and same goes for this Cayo De Agua baby. Love having pumilio pop out.. 








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using Tapatalk


----------



## topher (Oct 9, 2013)

Some other fun this from around. Some varadero and vanzo froglets growing up as well. The varadero growout is starting to sound like my adult pairs viv. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using Tapatalk


----------



## topher (Oct 9, 2013)

This girl doesn't stop. 




























Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using Tapatalk


----------



## jpg (Jan 3, 2009)

Great pictures Chris . The mature growth on that Umbellata is CRAZY !!

Jason .


----------



## topher (Oct 9, 2013)

jpg said:


> Great pictures Chris . The mature growth on that Umbellata is CRAZY !!
> 
> Jason .


Thanks man!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using Tapatalk


----------



## topher (Oct 9, 2013)

Figured I'd update.. nothing too crazy.
















































Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using Tapatalk


----------



## topher (Oct 9, 2013)

Followed by an oddly placed retic clutch..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using Tapatalk


----------



## topher (Oct 9, 2013)

A couple pics here, a spotted El Dorado probable female, a sub adult black Jean I just pulled, my Redhead Male, and a pic of my Reticulata male transporting. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using Tapatalk


----------



## topher (Oct 9, 2013)

Already forgot the order I put these in... ones my female redhead, one is a juvie sanlo, one is an awesome escudo, and.... I can't remember the last one ...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using Tapatalk


----------



## topher (Oct 9, 2013)

Last pic I posted appears to be a morphing retic, lol... you know it's bad when you forget what you posted before you even upload...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using Tapatalk


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Great collection indeed. Beautiful pics!


----------



## Denny (Jul 1, 2016)

Love these type of threads!! Great pictures! What's that prehistoric plant you were holding? I need some of that.


----------



## topher (Oct 9, 2013)

Denny said:


> Love these type of threads!! Great pictures! What's that prehistoric plant you were holding? I need some of that.


Hmm not sure which one you mean. There were a few in there haha 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using Tapatalk


----------



## The Drunken Gnome (Dec 10, 2016)

topher said:


> Marcgravia sitinesii mount .. love this stuff
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will these flower?


----------



## topher (Oct 9, 2013)

The Drunken Gnome said:


> Will these flower?


Never in a viv, marcgravias will send out horizontal mature growth once high enough up in trees in the wild. They produce a flower than dangles and attracts bats for pollination. Quite rare to even see true mature growth in a viv. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using Tapatalk


----------



## lj916 (Nov 12, 2016)

Great vivs and frogs. Ricky is one good looking fella too lol


----------



## The Drunken Gnome (Dec 10, 2016)

topher said:


> Never in a viv, marcgravias will send out horizontal mature growth once high enough up in trees in the wild. They produce a flower than dangles and attracts bats for pollination. Quite rare to even see true mature growth in a viv.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using Tapatalk



Thats a shame the flowers look amazing.


----------



## Denny (Jul 1, 2016)

All these pictures really makes me want to organize all my vivs into one clean rack!!


----------

